# Omega Constellation 'D'. Anyone Here Get It?



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I had my eye on this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170692217983?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649

On e.bay for a few days, and thought my Â£150 bid might just have snagged it!

Alas, a last minute snipe put me out by a fiver!

Its the very rare 'D' case constellation, but the picture wasn't great and it was just listed as an 'Omega constellation'.

Even the description did it no justice - simply stating that the battery is hard to source and the watch wasn't running.

I had my fingers crossed as it was static at Â£147 for over 24 hours - but clearly it had been spotted and someone has just nicked a Â£500 piece for a fraction of its value.

Not to worry, there will be more.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow someone got themselves a bargain! You should have gone in a bit steeper Kev!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Tell me about it!

A new battery, a little polish and a service courtesy of SilverHawk and this would have been a real head turner. 

The Â£150 was literally all I could swing, normal circumstances I might have pushed to twice that - I was just hoping against hope that it had slipped under the radar. I was intending throwing a 'heads up' on here if and when my bid was overtaken, but it was a last second snipe!

Ahh well. Badly listed rare Omega's pop up most days on the bay! :wink2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

I have my suspicions that people out there have duplicate accounts and if they see something they are selling going for too little they throw in a bid to ensure it doesnt get sold. I have just seen it happen far too often, something on sale with no other bids then all of a sudden a bid comes in at the last second.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

robert75 said:


> I have my suspicions that people out there have duplicate accounts and if they see something they are selling going for too little they throw in a bid to ensure it doesnt get sold. I have just seen it happen far too often, something on sale with no other bids then all of a sudden a bid comes in at the last second.


True, but bear in mind that there are loads of 'snipe' softwares now, which put your bid in for you at the last second.

I do think some people bulk up their prices using your method though, just to push it to the premium.

I've had loads of 'second chance' offers straight after an auction finishes!

This will be one occassion I wouldn't mind it!


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

robert75 said:


> I have my suspicions that people out there have duplicate accounts and if they see something they are selling going for too little they throw in a bid to ensure it doesnt get sold. I have just seen it happen far too often, something on sale with no other bids then all of a sudden a bid comes in at the last second.


this certainly happens but snipes also account for these big jumps at the end. Any type of collectable may be sitting very cheap with secondfs to go causing the seller to have a nervous sweat but the money usually comes flying in with snipes on genuinely worty things.

you can look at somebodies bidding history to see if they always bid on items by the same seller thats a big clue to shill bidding. But possibly a bit too obvious now a days.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> robert75 said:
> 
> 
> > I have my suspicions that people out there have duplicate accounts and if they see something they are selling going for too little they throw in a bid to ensure it doesnt get sold. I have just seen it happen far too often, something on sale with no other bids then all of a sudden a bid comes in at the last second.
> ...


I have had plenty of those mysterious "Second chances" Myself. Reason I suspect its more the seller with a duplicate account is you only need look at the winning bid. They usually have between 20 and 100 or so on the feedback and usually on cheap rubbish. As a point I never get sucked into putting up my bid and deliberately bid low if I suspect this is whats going on, same goes for the so called "Second chance" They can get stuffed.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Ah the evils of eBay! Given it's one of the main markets that us watch-lovers have, it's a real shame that everyone can't play by the rules. I'm dreading the day when I snaffle a watch for a really great price and the seller decides not to go through with the sale because he wanted more for it... I'm sure it'll come!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

GASHEAD said:


> Ah the evils of eBay! Given it's one of the main markets that us watch-lovers have, it's a real shame that everyone can't play by the rules. I'm dreading the day when I snaffle a watch for a really great price and the seller decides not to go through with the sale because he wanted more for it... I'm sure it'll come!


I came close once. An 18ct gold 1952 Omega Seamaster Bumper which sold for Â£285.

I was devastated, but it serves me right - I keep buying these 'project' watches then selling them unfinished. Would have needed Â£300 or so pumped in to make it sparkle again, but it was one of the rarest 'bumper' movement Omega's ever made, and would have fetched Â£1000+ once restored.

We live and learn.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

robert75 said:


> I have had plenty of those mysterious "Second chances" Myself. Reason I suspect its more the seller with a duplicate account is you only need look at the winning bid. They usually have between 20 and 100 or so on the feedback and usually on cheap rubbish. As a point I never get sucked into putting up my bid and deliberately bid low if I suspect this is whats going on, same goes for the so called "Second chance" They can get stuffed.


huh...reading this I wonder if I wasn't "played" a couple of years ago on an old pocket watch with a quarters repeater that turned out to be in a pretty bad shape...unfortunately the watchmaker who thought it would be a quick fix is still working on it! I'd gotten a second chance offer even though I was the third in line, now I'm thinking the second one was maybe the seller. I guess I'll be more careful with second chance offers in the future.


----------

